# Koralia Smartwave



## Farquhars Reef (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello, I have a Hydor Koralia Smartwave for sale $60. It hasnt even been a year since it was purchased.

I am available 
Friday-Tuesday noon-2pm or 11:30pm-2am
Or anytime wed-thurs noon-2am

Eric - 905 999 5666 Call or text anytime as my phone is silent while i sleep or work. I will get back to you asap.


----------



## Farquhars Reef (Dec 5, 2014)

bump- still have


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

You should post this in the Buy, Sell, Trade section. Or maybe a mod will move it for you


----------



## Farquhars Reef (Dec 5, 2014)

I will. Thank you!


----------

